# Adobe releases Lr Classic 8.4



## mcasan (Aug 13, 2019)

I think it was around midnight last night I noticed the Creative Cloud did an update followed by Lr Classic, Ps and Acr.

It will be interesting to watch reports and Youtube videos from early adaptors of 8.4 about how much the GPU usage by Lr will speed up file imports with 1:1 preview generation, scanning through Library folders that do or do not already have 1:1 previews generated, and how fast edits refresh the screen in Develop module.

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/help/whats-new/2019-4.html 3


----------



## mcasan (Aug 13, 2019)

One Lr 8.4 video in German:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiywlHZjqRU


----------

